# Adobe Photoshop CS2 - Distorte/Pale/Faded colours. HELP!



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

This is the current Progress I have had with my problem
http://forum.mess.be/index.php?showtopic=21015



> So .... Working on Photoshop CS2 today i realized that my colours are all screwd up ....
> 
> There all faded and pale looking...
> 
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have Adobe Gamma running at startup? See the Startup folder by clicking the Start button on your desktop. Or look for it listed in Start > Run > msconfig > Startup tab.

Open Photoshop, go to Edit > Color Settings and post back with a screenshot.

What graphics card and driver do you have installed?


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Adobe Gamma is in Startup, When I click to run it, nothing happends and it has the generic software icon.

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1675/untitled2vi4.jpg

Also, I am using ATI Catalyst 7.3 with my ATI X1600 PRO PCI-e

Currently seeking assistance from ATI about some Artifacts !


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I always disable Adobe Gamma so I'm not sure how to run it. I think it's in Control Panel and can be disabled or changed in there. Or you can just remove the shortcut in Startup.

What problems are you having with the graphics card? Are the artifacts on the desktop, in videos, or in 3D applications?


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Artifacts are completly random, Here is what I posted to ATI



> Type of Inquiry: PC support
> Bus Type: PCI Express
> Operating System: WINDOWS XP SP2
> Driver Version: CATALYST 7.3
> ...


P.S Adobe Gamma Appears to have NO effect on the Photoshop Problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What about the color settings in Photoshop?


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am currently using MONITOR COLOUR, because when In View I Select Monitor Colour and Proof Colours, the colours are fine, on the canvas only.

If you go to the second page and last post there is a small 10 Mb video that shows CLEARLY what I am talking about, but I'll post the links here for you.



> I have still got the problem with photoshop!
> 
> I have also uploaded a video to show a little more about the issue.
> 
> ...


----------

